# New to forum and sport - from Seattle, WA



## LongDart (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi All,

I am very new to the sport and I have never done archery before but I love the sport and I am planning to get into it. I am here to gather information about the sport and where to start?

Thanks.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to AT! Try searching for other people in the general archery discussion who have asked similar questions that you have running through your head right now. If you have the question, chances are it's already been asked and answered by some very knowledgable people. There's thousands and thousands of years of combined experience on this site. It's an excellent place for knowledge. Good luck on your search.

Also when you decide on what bow you want, check the classifieds and see if there are any deals. If you have archery shops near your home, try and shoot as many bows as you can get your hands on. Try bows that have different Axel to axel lengths, brace heights and draw poundages. You'd be surprised that the bow you end up buying will pick you in the end. It will be the bow you don't want to put down!


----------



## LongDart (Jul 12, 2011)

12RingKing said:


> Welcome to AT! Try searching for other people in the general archery discussion who have asked similar questions that you have running through your head right now. If you have the question, chances are it's already been asked and answered by some very knowledgable people. There's thousands and thousands of years of combined experience on this site. It's an excellent place for knowledge. Good luck on your search.
> 
> Also when you decide on what bow you want, check the classifieds and see if there are any deals. If you have archery shops near your home, try and shoot as many bows as you can get your hands on. Try bows that have different Axel to axel lengths, brace heights and draw poundages. You'd be surprised that the bow you end up buying will pick you in the end. It will be the bow you don't want to put down!


Thank you RingKing, searching now


----------



## PSE#1 (Jun 28, 2010)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## LongDart (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you all !


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

LongDart.


----------



## LongDart (Jul 12, 2011)

Tim Roberts said:


> LongDart.


Thank you


----------



## LongDart (Jul 12, 2011)

So I was searching for some threads about first bows for beginners and there are many suggestions. But I am more attracted towards the traditional bows as compared to compound bows. Traditional bows are huge, long and they look good, at least to my eyes.. so my question is .. what are traditional bows ? Are they for experts only ? or can newbies also start with them.

One thing I know is, traditional bows are less adjustable... 

Thanks.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk!:darkbeer:


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk.


----------

